# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin các bác xem giúp

## cnclaivung

cái phần mềm chuyển đuôi nc của em sao lại thiếu đầu thiếu đuôi không biết, chỉnh phân giải màn hình đủ kiểu mà ko được, các bác ai có bị như em ko xin chỉ giúp

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy bó chíu rùi, cụ gồ nói hỏng biết máy mày bị gì nuôn

----------


## emptyhb

Bác sửa được chưa? nếu có teamviewer em làm giúp nhé!

----------


## cnclaivung

he bác là cứu tinh của em rồi. thank bác, em bật tem lên cái đã
id 641 940 999
pas 5976
mời bác

----------


## GORLAK

Bác kiểm tra lại driver card màn hình nhé.

----------


## cnclaivung

đã xong, cám ơn bác Tuấn nhiều

----------


## CKD

Cụ thể là làm thế nào vậy các bác?
Mình mở lên vẫn bị vậy.. nên cứ bấm bấm mù thôi.

----------


## emptyhb

> Cụ thể là làm thế nào vậy các bác?
> Mình mở lên vẫn bị vậy.. nên cứ bấm bấm mù thôi.


Bác thay đổi cỡ chữ về mặc định là được. Hôm qua em mới về 100% thì ok, 125% thì lỗi, mức 150% thì bác cnclaivung thử, em out rồi không biết kết quả.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/w...or-smaller?v=t

----------


## cnclaivung

150 thì ok nhưng chữ to quá, độ phân giải thấp lại nên chiếm màn hình rất khó chịu với mấy cái khác, giờ em chỉnh được rồi, bác cứ 100 hoặc 130 là được, em khoái chế độ winclasic hơn, đơn giản rỏ ràng ko màu mè

----------

